
UK Movie Pirates Facing Shocking Prison Sentences - Gladdyu
https://torrentfreak.com/movie-pirates-facing-shocking-prison-sentences-151213/
======
Fjolsvith
Do the crime, do the time.

~~~
hwstar
Mandatory sentencing bought and paid for by Hollywood. Let's reserve long
sentences for crimes which truly harm individuals, not corporate bottom lines.

